# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  lautre perle des Antilles françaises

## PeterLynn

De le "Google Feed" sur mon téléphone portable - https://www.couleurvoyage.com/saint-...es-francaises/

----------


## elgreaux

sympa... mais je pense que un 4×4 est indispensable ici, surtout quand it pleut beaucoup...
merci pour le lien...

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Interessant! Je préfère St Barts a la Guadeloupe.

----------

